# Need advice in ORGAN fast based orchestral music.



## danteson (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello, im new in this forum, i created an account, because i need advice, in this cattegory of music. I need some fast based orchestral music with organ for action scene, in my school theatre. Could someone recommend some good symphonies? Place to buy them would be great also,but i can search that myself too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

> I need some fast based orchestral music

Do you mean fast paced? (or possibly fact based?)


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

My knowledge of organ-based music is feeble, but the finale of Saint-Saëns' "Organ symphony" is rather fast-paced and would probably fit an action scene. It doesn't include _that_ much organ, though.


----------



## danteson (Feb 19, 2014)

echmain said:


> > I need some fast based orchestral music
> 
> Do you mean fast paced? (or possibly fact based?)


Sry i meant fast-paced yes


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Define "fast paced"! And how long does the music need to be?

Of the top of my head, maybe the Finale of Petr Eben's Second Concerto for Organ and Orchestra and also perhaps the Finale of Alexandre Guilmant's first Organ Symphony Op 42.. Most other works with Organ and Orchestra I can think of at the moment don't really close in on "fast paced"! (I honestly don't believe that "Fast Paced" + Organ and Orchestra is very common!)

ad; There are Parts of Michael Berkeley's Organ Concertos that is quite fast (and very intense), and Steve Reich's Music For Mallet Instruments, Voices, And Organ (even if not with Orchestra) is slightly fast at moments... :angel:

/ptr


----------



## danteson (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you alot!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Handel's organ concertos really lights up.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe this could fit your needs:

Lou Harrison - Concerto for Organ with Percussion Orchestra

Here's a nice recording:










the fifth movement (allegro)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Poulenc ~ Concerto for Organ, Strings and Timpani
There are some up-tempo sections in this piece... you will have to listen through and see if any meet the sort of character you are looking for. 
Two good performances....


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

I think what you really want is Khachaturian's third symphony.






Try to find Stokowki's recording of it. It's quicker than any other I've ever heard.


----------

